# Youtube channel on cleavers!



## Knivperson (Sep 15, 2021)

Just found this channel and thought I would share it. Haven't seen much but seems good.


----------



## Dzbiq (Nov 9, 2021)

Very informative channel! And I agree with the guy on the recommendations. CCK small stainless slicer was actually my first serious knife and from that point I started to appreciate tall knives.


----------



## iandustries (Apr 23, 2022)

Great youtube video on cleaver skills. 

Anyone try making a tofu flower before ?


----------

